# Hey Deb... Is it Winter yet...



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We need some "Winter" news? Is it "Winter" yet? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

As a matter of fact, it's Winter at my house, and Snowy at yours. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Who'd a thought California and Arizona could have such a freeze ~ LOL

Winter is doing wonderfully. I've had sooo many strangers come to visit him, and he really seems to enjoy it. He's not as "clingy" to me, but still "clingy". He's starting to cling to my neighbor now.~ LOL


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, what an ADORABLE picture of Winter! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a precious little doll!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's another cute one. This guy is quite the character.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh Deb-those pictures are adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hahahaha winter and snowy in CA & AZ hahahahah!

i'm glad he is out of the geriatric ward and hangin with the crazies downstairs :HistericalSmiley: 

tell him that the buttercup says "joppy & frannie are the coolest, hang with them, and billy dont mess with ya (much)!!"


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Winter is doing wonderfully. I've had sooo many strangers come to visit him, and he really seems to enjoy it. He's not as "clingy" to me, but still "clingy". He's starting to cling to my neighbor now.~ LOL[/B]



Is Winter mellowing around strangers.... or to put it another way... does your neighbor still have the same number of fingers and toes they were born with?? :smtease: 

I just say that because when Peg and I were there... Winter seemed about ready to take us out. :blink: (or maybe it was just me??)

I even picked the litte bugger up for a minute.... then put him down and boy.... did I get a full scale scolding from that little stinker. But he is just as cute as he can be... :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh Deb he is SO cute!!! I cant wait to meet him and all your fluffs!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> As a matter of fact, it's Winter at my house, and Snowy at yours. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Who'd a thought California and Arizona could have such a freeze ~ LOL
> 
> Winter is doing wonderfully. I've had sooo many strangers come to visit him, and he really seems to enjoy it. He's not as "clingy" to me, but still "clingy". He's starting to cling to my neighbor now.~ LOL[/B]


Oh my gosh, he is so cute!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Awww, he's sooooo cute. :wub: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a doll baby.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh he is such a doll Deb. What a little lovey. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my Deb, he is a very cute little boy :wub: 

I have been wondering too how little Bam Bam is, have you heard any news?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG those photos would melt anyones heart! The facial expression in the first is priceless!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Oh my Deb, he is a very cute little boy :wub:
> 
> I have been wondering too how little Bam Bam is, have you heard any news?[/B]



Janet ~ Bam Bam is on his way to the hospital. He will have pre-op work done today, and his surgery is scheduled for tomorrow. He was able to gain some weight, so now he's a whopping 3-pounds.

I'm not sure what time the surgery is. I'll find out so we can all say a prayer together. Bless his sweet little heart :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

He is looking fab!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> Here's another cute one. This guy is quite the character.[/B]



OMG! How cute. Catching up on some z'sssss i see. How the teeth. :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Winter sure is a cute guy!


----------

